# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  مشکل با حضوری شدن مدارس

## Aydakikio

سلام . من از سال دهم برای کنکور شروع به خوندن کردم و خیلی خوب تا الان پیش رفتم. اما با حضوری شدن مدارس از تایم درس خواندن ام و انرژی زیادی برای مدرسه صرف میشه.به طوری که کیفیت مطالعه بعد از مدرسه خیلی کم میشه.مادر و پدرم هم اجازه نمیدن نرم مدرسه.  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام . من از سال دهم برای کنکور شروع به خوندن کردم و خیلی خوب تا الان پیش رفتم. اما با حضوری شدن مدارس از تایم درس خواندن ام و انرژی زیادی برای مدرسه صرف میشه.به طوری که کیفیت مطالعه بعد از مدرسه خیلی کم میشه.مادر و پدرم هم اجازه نمیدن نرم مدرسه.


کنکور یه رقابته و رقبای شما هم کلاساشون حضوریه پس سعی کنید به جای فرار خودتونو به بهترین شیوه وفق بدید
فکر کردن به این مسائل و وارد کردن استرس وضعو بدتر میکنه پس قبولش کن و همگام باهاش جلو برو

----------


## IPardisI

اگه میدونستی ما فارغ التحصیلا داریم توی یکنواختی جون میدیم خداروشکر میکردی که جامون نیستی
برای تنوع و حس رقابتو تکون خوردن به هر چیزی فکر میکنیم...
مدرسه رفتنو حذف نکن که به مراتب ضرر میکنی نسبت به نرفتنش
اگه روزی4ساعت میخونی فکر نکن مدرسه نری8میخونی
اون4تبدیل به2یاحتی0میشه :Yahoo (21): تجربش کردم :Yahoo (31):

----------


## Hadishokri

به نظر من حضوری شدن مدارس خوبه چون تعهد ایجاد میکنه وقتی ادم میشینه خونه انگار همش دوس داره تنبلی کنه

----------

